# Breitling bracelet?



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been on for a bit and this post is for advice.

I have a good female friend who has damaged the bracelet on her Breitling.

This watch holds huge sentimental value as it was a gift. It got accidentally driven over (don't ask!!....) Anyway, I'd like to help her get this repaired, but she seriously does not have a lot of money. I've attached a pic to show the damage. Any advice as where I could maybe buy a link and repair it for her, or somewhere I could send it where the repair costs won't be eye watering.

Any help will really be appreciated.....


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

In real life that can't be repaired. Only if it was a one of a kind type of thing (and if you paid quite a bit of money) would you be able to repair it. And only if you found someone that has experience with this.

I think her only chance is to buy a new bracelet.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi shame , & gutted for her,

as opposed to gimli , to my untrained eye it may repair with two? three new links & with a few screwdrivers / pin tools if you can get the number off the bracelet or identify it, it looks like a pro 2 style??

check e bay for links ( were I got mine but did take a while before they came up.)

I think to pay for new manufacturer links and someone to do it will cost a lot of money. but you could do worse than to try some of the repairers on the links page and may be ross repairs on the home page worth a call

but good luck

deano


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I have the model number but left it at work - I'll get it tmrw.

It's a "Ladies Cockpit" (I think)

I had a brief look at trying to find new links, but they are an eye watering £100 each!! - how that can be justified I'll never know!

I'll try to post more info tmrw.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Two words... home insurance 

Unfortunately, this is one of the pitfalls of owning 'luxury' watches.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm honestly considering buying a rep and using the links - naughty I know. But, I simply cannot believe the cost of either new links or bracelet.

No way on this planet can I see how the cost is justified!!......Cheapest new bracelet I found was £870 - links well over £100 (if you can find them)

I'm stunned tbh.... :angry:

Thanks for the suggestion of home insurance - deffo worth a punt.

Cheers Guys


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Garry said:


> Cheapest new bracelet I found was £870 - links well over £100


 That is insane :swoon:

Personally, I'd change the bracelet for a nice quality black or dark grey leather strap anyway. Our well respected member Miterant can hand make a custom strap to your specification for less than half the cost of a single link, and it will look amazing. Just my opinion, of course, so feel free to ignore the suggestion.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Davey,

Yes that's worth consideration mate.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Or get a very nice bracelet and swap the clasp...


----------

